# Mercedes CL55 AMG.



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Mercedes CL55 AMG.
Well after a very long day on Saturday completing the previous detail. http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=137209
I was up early once more to take delivery to this beauty. I had been contact by the owner some months ago. But due to unforeseen circumstances. This did not come about till today. After the car was dropped off. I left to take the owner home. Leaving Young Davy(Badly Dubbed) in charge and he started the wash stage. On my return He was well on his way. So picture of this stage are missing. I joined in and we continued to clean all areas. 

























































Davy brought along is fluffy friend for the day and carried on washing the car with pet wookie.









We continued to carry out the 2BM till the car was cleaned and then rinsed off. While I was putting the gear away. Davy started to clay the car. Which we realised during washing was not going to be straight forward. Due to the amount of drag felt on the wash mitt.









After a 6th of the bonnet.









We continued around the car, which took a considerable time to complete and went though a few bars of clay in the process.
We then set up to try and capture the paint defects. I must say I have never really managed to capture the defect correctly on silver car and always find his a nightmare to do. So I apologise for the quality of the pictures.
Bonnet.









N/S Wing.









Metal Halide.









N/S Door.









Metal Halide.









N/S Rear Quarter.









Boot top.








I then caught in the daylight coming through the doorway.









O/S Rear Quarter









O/S Door.
















O/S Wing.









With this complete Davy headed for the N/S of the car and I proceeded to the drivers side. The bonnet was left as It require a few stone chip to be touched in and the finished off. After the test set was complete we settled on PO 85RD 3.02 for the correction and PO 85rd to finish.
We worked the 3.02 on a White Light polishing Hex logic pad. But there was some areas that required the Green pad as it had a bit more bite.
Spread at 900RPM for a few quick passes.
Moved up to 1200 RPM again to spread evenly and put a slight heat in the panel. The worked at 1500RPM till defects were removed. No refining was done at this stage. As the PO85rd would be used.
We continued to correct the car then fell back to refine the areas.
Working with the Black Hex Logic finishing pad again.
Spread at 900 RPM. Moved up to 1200 for a couple of passes and worked the polish at 1500RPM. Till the residue went clear. Reduced the speed to 1200 once more for a few passes to refine and then down to 900 to burnish and enhance the gloss.
Davy working his way down the side.
Don't worry he always sticks his tongue out.

















While the old guy worked down the opposite side.









N/S Front wing.









Metal Halide.









N/S Door.

















N/S Rear Quarter.

























O/S Rear Quarter.

























O/S Door.

















O/S Front Wing.

















Roof.
Strip lights.

























At this point both Davy and myself were content at the days work. 15 Hrs completed and one and half days before the client required the car back.
The following day I was on my own. Davy had to return to his day job. So there was nothing left but to get mucked in. I started where we left off. By tackling the boot lid and rear bumper.
Boot Lid.

















































Natural light from the door.









While at the rear the Brilliant twin came into play.









Before.

















Afters.

















So this complete. I decided to move to the front of the car and the engine bay.
Befores.









































During. Cleaned with a mixture of Meg de-greaser and mostly G101. Aggregated with engine brush. Then Protected with 303.

















Afters.









































































I then turned my attention to the interior. Yes we do this also. But unfortunately I forgot the before pictures. I started off in the rear. Cleaned all interior windows and cleansed and conditioned the leather. Mats where removed clean and dressed.

































Rear complete continued forward. Cleaned internal glass and started on the vents.

















Cleansed leather dash and conditioned. Same process for front seats and door cards. Removed mats cleaned and dressed.

































Time was moving on and getting very late into the evening. But the bonnet still had to be wet sanded and corrected. This was not going to be easy as the paint readings where very low. Treated locally with 2000 Grit one direction and then 4000 Grit in the opposite direction.
During.


















After flattening I corrected the area with PO85RD 3.02 and followed this up with PO85RD. This completed the polishing stage and the following day would be protection and dressings to the car and wheels.









This brings me to the end of the second day and a further 15 Hr day.
Next morning bright and early 7AM start. It was time to get the wheels sealed with FK 1000P, Tyres dressed with Espuma RD50 (Thanks Tim). For the more observant of used the wheel centres where changed prior to the sealing. The car is due a complete new set of wheels, after the winter has pasted.

















This Car lives out side 24/7 and is subject to very harsh conditions. It spends 3 weeks at a time parked up on a car park in the North East of Scotland. Subject to a lot of salt spray. So the LSP would have to be durable as well as looking good. I applied a layer of Jet Seal with the flex using a Red Hexlogic pad and worked this into the paint. I found if done correctly there is very little residue to remove after this has cured for 30 minutes. While this was curing I treated window rubbers and seals externally with 303 and internally with Gummi Pflege. After removing again a favour of mine and a some what non talked about wax. Chemical Guys 50/50 was applied thinly left to cure for 30 minutes and removed. The car was then checked over while I awaited the client to arrive.
At this point I wish to Thank Davy, Ross, David G, and of course the owner of this lovely car Colin. It was a pleasure to work on a very well maintained and care for car.
I leave you with some Internal finished shots, as the weather was not playing ball, as usual in Scotland. Very over cast and showers as will be seen later. Total of 36Hrs start to finish.
Thanks for reading and hope you enjoy.









































































































Very Dull and over cast day. Dodging the showers.

































































































































If you made it to end then well done and thanks.
Gordon.


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

another fantastic detail mate. great work as usual, especially on the bonnet was like treading on thin ice with some of those readings


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Great detail G. and Davey.

Silver is a hard colour to get to reflect but you have done the job spot on.

Robbie


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Looking good, I know how hard silver can be to show up damage!!!!

:thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice job Gordon - Love attention to detail on the inside


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Nice work there Gordon :thumb:


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Nice work guys :thumb:


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Good Job guys, nice motor as well.


----------



## missyR (Oct 6, 2008)

Cracking work Gordon & Davy  Looks fantastic as always


----------



## notsosmall (Sep 13, 2008)

Great job :thumb:

That interior looks immaculate :thumb:


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

Thats really good work there Gordon, considering how long you've been on the forum, you've contributed really well, good to have you on board


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

thanks folks! (and gordon for having me  )

was a realy nice car to work on and came up lovely 

heres to the next one 

Davy


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Cracking job Gordon on a cracking car, you have captured those defects really well, as you say silvers a pig to highlight defects.

Some lovely afters as well, good job allround, wish i had a helper like Davy its lonely tiring work on your tod.

Gav


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

superb Davy and Gordon


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice work chaps that looks great, interior looks like new:thumb:


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Nice tag-team guys - that certainly looks the part now 



> Mats where removed clean and dressed.


Gordon, what do you 'dress' the mats with? A protector? (Fabric guard etc?)


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Great work - Super car 

:thumb:


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Great work as usual guys :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Superb results there lads, very nice indeed :thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

AWESOME! Love the car, except the wood effect on the inside! The inside detailing also, great stuff.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

superb work Gordo and crew :thumb:

big old beast and many hours sunk into it.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

missyR said:


> Cracking work Gordon & Davy  Looks fantastic as always


Thanks Helen.
Have you got your new one yet and if so how is it coming along?



Vyker said:


> Thats really good work there Gordon, considering how long you've been on the forum, you've contributed really well, good to have you on board


Thanks M8. Like most on here people try and answer as many questions and help members as much as possible.:thumb:



badly_dubbed said:


> thanks folks! (and Gordon for having me  )
> 
> was a really nice car to work on and came up lovely
> 
> ...


Thank Davy more than welcome.



Detail Ecosse said:


> Cracking job Gordon on a cracking car, you have captured those defects really well, as you say silvers a pig to highlight defects.
> 
> Some lovely afters as well, good job allround, wish i had a helper like Davy its lonely tiring work on your tod.
> 
> Gav


He has his uses Gav.
Credit where credit is due.
But I was Kev's idea really.











Perfection Detailing said:


> Nice work chaps that looks great, interior looks like new:thumb:


It is not sometime you see very often when working with the crew. But glad you like it.



Jim W said:


> Nice tag-team guys - that certainly looks the part now
> 
> Gordon, what do you 'dress' the mats with? A protector? (Fabric guard etc?)


I have a contact for Superguard Fabric protector. I know its a swear word round these parts. But one of there better products.:thumb:

Thanks for everyone Else's kind comments also. Much appreciated. :thumb:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

oi!

that was the only one i made :lol:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice work Gordon, only colour a Merc should be, one of my fave grand tourers.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

badly_dubbed said:


> oi!
> 
> that was the only one i made :lol:


you lazy what-name!


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Was it a big mac or quarter pounder Davy?


----------



## mccalia1 (Mar 1, 2008)

cracking detail, lovely car!

How did you find the Espuma RD50 in comparison to other products?


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

Detail Ecosse said:


> Was it a big mac or quarter pounder Davy?


haha now you mention it

gordy had big mac i had double quarter (ive got a figure to maintain you know  )


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi Gordon,

Top job as ever 

Not teaching you to suck eggs or anything, but I think it'd be wise to remove the tabs on your brushes:



>


I reckon a sharp stanley knife followed by a bit of filing would see it become very smooth 

Ta,

S


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

badly_dubbed said:


> haha now you mention it
> 
> gordy had big mac i had double quarter *(ive got a figure to maintain you know * )


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

mccalia1 said:


> cracking detail, lovely car!
> 
> How did you find the Espuma RD50 in comparison to other products?


Espuma RD50 lasts very well. It is a protectant as well as a dressing. I have seen beading from the tyres 4 weeks after application. Not the cheapest product to buy. But you also use very little. So in the long run economical.


sberlyn said:


> Hi Gordon,
> 
> Top job as ever
> 
> ...


 I do see where you are coming from with the tag. But it is a soft plastic and I use this to hold the brush on the side of my buckets. Saves it lying around and picking up grit or up to my elbows in water looking for it. :lol:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

cracking work as always lads Silver is a pig of a colour, but you guys have made it look easy!.. I really must get a visit tonext time Im over


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Ronnie said:


> cracking work as always lads Silver is a pig of a colour, but you guys have made it look easy!.. I really must get a visit tonext time Im over


You are more than welcome Ronnie. Just fire me a PM and I am sure we all can get together.:thumb:


----------



## Scotch (Jul 23, 2009)

Very nice results yet once more.:thumb:

Love the finish on the engine.

Cheers


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

Superb! 

Great work chaps :thumb:


----------



## five£wash (Oct 12, 2008)

fantastic work gordon.


----------



## krislou80 (Dec 7, 2010)

good job looks brand new now, I guess i better give mine like clean as yours.I may ask some tips and materials for some scratches to remove though..


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

fantastic car , great read with new things learnt along the way :thumb:


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

Great work on a great car mate


----------



## Spirit Detailing (Mar 29, 2007)

She came up a beauty, Gordon. Nicely presented for the client and I'm sure he was delighted. :thumb:


----------

